# Noob



## lot27 (Aug 10, 2011)

Started as a home haunter. Left Ohio which to me was a hot bed for awesome attractions from Cleveland to Akron on east to Sharron. I miss that place. Anyway, moved to Pa again. Started making masks, moved to Halloween masks, became a vendor/que line actor at the local haunt. Realized actors needed better hearing, sight, ability to talk and comfort so I now mostly design with the haunt actor in mind. I live Halloween year round. All this has led me to a photo souvenir set at my local haunt. Massacred Memories (on FB) and Lot 27 Fx is my mask gig. They are both more like hobbies yet. Keeps it fun. 
I am a DIYer. Love building props for giggles. Love seeing the creativity of others. 

Steve


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## lot27 (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks all!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Lot27!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Steve :jol:


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;








Can't wait to see some of your Halloween masks!


----------



## lot27 (Aug 10, 2011)

Can't wait to get the 10 posts out of the way to start sharing. I just turn out my best clown mask yet. pretty proud of it. Guess I could do the Photobucket thing. Thanks again for the welcomes!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## lot27 (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank ya. Hoping I can start posting pics and stuff. Seems like an eternity to get 10 out of the way. lol


----------



## lot27 (Aug 10, 2011)

*testing*

Wow. One pic can crush your usage. Guess it's better to post it to Photobucket and link it huh?


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Steve - it sounds just like you belong here already! Hope to see you around!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Steve!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Steve! Love your clown. He seems like such a friendly fellow. I'd take candy from him any day.


----------

